# How many embryos to transfer



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello ladies,
I'm new to the site and desperately need some advice.

I'm doing my first cycle of ICSI right now. Had my egg collection on Tuesday. They got 6 but only 3 fertilised. I'm 40. I know that I could have 3 embryos transferred, but my clinic advises strongly against it because of the risks of multiple pregnancies.

I've looked on this site for posts that relate to this topic, but can't find any. What should I do?!! I'm due to go in for ET tomorrow (Fri) morning, and am so torn. The clinic has said that if all 3 are doing well they might take them on to Blastocyst and have ET on Sunday, but given that there are only 3 I think it's unlikely that'll happen. Anyway, my main prob is deciding how many to transfer.... any advice?


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Limebaby

There is another post re the same question here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83413.msg1133540#msg1133540

There are a few replies, so I hope that helps you. There are others somewhere, if you need me to help, let me know!

Best of luck in your decision 

Larkles
xx


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, that link's really helpful.

In fact, Ive just spoken to the clinic for an update. Today's day 2 and apparently 2 of the embies are 4 cell but one is 6 cell, which means it's developing too fast, and may suggest an abnormality. They said I could still put all 3 back if I want - it may not be abnormal at all, but if it is and does implant it would probably miscarry...  So - maybe this has made the decision for me.

I'd hoped they'd all develop at the same rate and I could maybe take them to blastocyst, but that's unlikely now.  

I hadn't anticipated this at all- I'm more torn than I was before!


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi I'm Joan,
just read your post. and as I said to someone asking the same question some months ago, if it were me, i would put all three in. Because i would rather 3 babies or 2 babies, as opposed to possibly none ... but then i'm a bit crazy. and i suppose, desperate too. and i have always wanted twins or triplets. in fact i wanted 12 children when i was young. very young that is.

anyway that's what i think.

so GOOD luck with your decision, and maybe they will decide for you, regarding the fast-developer.

love from joan x


----------



## mrsd (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello

I am just about to start downregging for my second IVF.  

I'm 40 now but last year during my first IVF I was 39 so could only have two emryos put back.  I only had two in the end anyway but this time around if I'm lucky enough to have more than two good embryos I'm going to have three put back.

It's quite unlikely that all three will take (fingers crossed that at least one does) but the way I look at it, it has to increase our chances by a third!!

Good luck whatever you decide.  Keep us informed.

MrsD


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Limababy,

If I were you I'd seriously consider putting 3 back if the clinic say you can.  Hopefully your decision will be clearer for you when you speak to the nurse or embryologist tomorrow. 

Sending you and your embies lots of sticky vibes. Good luck,

     

CG xx


----------



## Sweets (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you know that I had three embies transferred on Tuesday - day 3 of their development - two eight celled and one 6.  My clinic recommended this and so do the HFEA, for women over 40.  

When my partner and I heard that we had three developing as expected, we did discuss whether to put two or three back. to tell you the truth, the chances of achieving a pregnancy at all are not high so I thought I'd maximise my opportunity and go for it.  

Good luck for ET.

Sweetsx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

The fact is, multiple birth rates over 40 using ivf (with own eggs) are RARE!  Research has recently shown that the best chance for a woman 40 and over to get a live birth (not just a pregnancy) is to replace as many embryos as possible (optimum being 5).  Believe me, a live birth is the hard thing - multiple births are not something I personally would worry about.  

Therefore always replace the maximum allowed (in the UK) - 3.

Daisy
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I had 3 put back when i was 39 but this was before the new regulations. I did have to plead for the 3 though.
1 worked and i got Joe.

love kImx x x


----------



## limababy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice.
In the end, though, I only had the two 'normal' looking ones put back. 

By yesterday morning I had two 8-cell embies, and one 10-cell - the embriologist and doc said it seemed to be developing too quickly - it had been a 6-cell on day 2 and that's too fast. It may suggest it's abnormal; it's certainly an abnormal rate of growth. I don't want an abnormal embie to implant and then have the dilemma of what to do (know it's unlikely, but still).

I got a bit emotional about making the decision - it surprised me. I felt really bad about destroying my embryo. Then the doc said they'd keep it and see if it gets to blastocyst stage by tomorrow (Sunday). If it does I can decide whether to freeze it (although of course there's still no guarantee it's not abnormal, but it's apparently a good sign if it gets to blastocyst). Oooer- so now there's have another decision to make.

Do any of you have similar experience, or know of anyone who has?


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I transferred 3 embryos when I was 38, (this was before the rules were changed) and this resulted in the birth of my DD. 

I have since transferred:

3 x 3 day old embies = BFN 
2 frozen blasts = BFN 
3 fresh blasts = BFN 

2 fresh blasts = BFN 

Good luck, whatever you decide to do!

Jules


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Limababy,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck - I hope those 2 embies are snuggling down, making themselves comfortable for the next 9 months    

Hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad.   

Love CG xxx


----------

